# رأى الكتاب المقدس فى طاعة الحكومات الظالمة ؟؟



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

سلام المسيح للجميع 

سبب طرحى لهذا الموضوع هو ما طرحة الفاضل الاستاذ عبود فى هذا الموضوع 

ٱلْجِزْيَةَ مابين بولس الرسول - والقرآن !!

لا أعرف هل أصبت ام اخطئت فى هذا ولكن أدركت ان السؤال الحقيقى الذى كان يريد ان يسئلة أستاذ عبود ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن طاعة السلطات و الحكومات الظالمة ؟؟

هل يجب طاعتها و الخضوع لها مهما كانت جائرة ام يجب الثورة عليها و عصيان قوانينها ؟؟

من خلال بحث صغير عن هذا الموضوع و بحسب ماذكرة القديس بطرس فى رسالتة الاولى (1بط 2 : 15-21) وجدت انة لا ينبغى الثورة على الحكام و أن طاعة الولاة و الحكام واجبة فى كل الاحوال مهما كانت حتى لو كانت جائرة واقصد بالظلم ظلم مادى أو ظلم معنوى ما دام هذة الطاعة لا تمس ايمانى و معتقداتى لانة مكتوب انة ينبغى ان يطاع اللة اكثر من الناس هذة هى الحالة الوحيدة التى ينبغى فيها الاعتراض على قرارات الرؤساء و الحكام .

لا أعرف , هل ما توصلت الية صحيح أم لا ؟؟

أرجو معرفة رأى حضراتكم و لعل الفاضل الاستاذ عبود يجد الاجابة التى يبحث عنها فى هذا الموضوع .

تحياتى للجميع ​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 يناير 2014)

Free Forever قال:


> ولكن أدركت ان السؤال الحقيقى الذى كان يريد ان يسئلة أستاذ عبود *ماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عن طاعة السلطات و الحكومات الظالمة ؟؟*
> 
> هل يجب طاعتها و الخضوع لها مهما كانت جائرة ام يجب الثورة عليها و عصيان قوانينها ؟؟
> واقصد بالظلم ظلم مادى أو ظلم معنوى *ما دام هذة الطاعة لا تمس ايمانى و معتقداتى*
> ​


*تمااااااااااااااااااااام ... الله ينور عليك 
وهو ماقلته ( طالما لا تمس أيمانى )
فذهبت الترجمة الى دفاعى عن النص الأسلامى
أشكرك 
*​


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمااااااااااااااااااااام ... الله ينور عليك
> وهو ماقلته ( طالما لا تمس أيمانى )
> فذهبت الترجمة الى دفاعى عن النص الأسلامى
> أشكرك
> *​




أشكرك استاذنا الفاضل عبود على هذة المداخلة و تأكيدك على أن ما فهمتة من كلامك صحيح و لكن حدث التباس و سوء فهم غير مقصود بالطبع على الاطلاق فى الموضوع السابق و اتمنى ان تجد ما تبحث عنة فى هذا الموضوع .

تحياتى العطرة​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يناير 2014)

تقصد النص ده :


 *أَيُّهَا الْخُدَّامُ، كُونُوا خَاضِعِينَ بِكُلِّ هَيْبَةٍ  لِلسَّادَةِ، لَيْسَ لِلصَّالِحِينَ الْمُتَرَفِّقِينَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ  لِلْعُنَفَاءِ أَيْضاً.*
*19. لأَنَّ هَذَا فَضْلٌ إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مِنْ أَجْلِ ضَمِيرٍ نَحْوَ اللهِ يَحْتَمِلُ أَحْزَاناً مُتَأَلِّماً بِالظُّلْمِ.*
*20.  لأَنَّهُ أَيُّ مَجْدٍ هُوَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُلْطَمُونَ مُخْطِئِينَ  فَتَصْبِرُونَ؟ بَلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَتَأَلَّمُونَ عَامِلِينَ الْخَيْرَ  فَتَصْبِرُونَ، فَهَذَا فَضْلٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ،*
*21. لأَنَّكُمْ  لِهَذَا دُعِيتُمْ. فَإِنَّ الْمَسِيحَ أَيْضاً تَأَلَّمَ لأَجْلِنَا،  تَارِكاً لَنَا مِثَالاً لِكَيْ تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُواتِهِ.*
النص هنا بيتكلم ليس عن الشعب لكن عن الخدام ( العبيد ) ان يعملوا الساده برفق و هيبه كممثلين للمسيح 
اما عن حكام الدول فلا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يقول ان لا نخرج في ثوره ضد الحكام الظالمين و الاشرار و حتي لو ثوره بالرسائل و الكلمات فقط دون الخروج الفعلي 
الكتاب المقدس ترك السياسه تماماً لظروف كل عصر و لم يضع اي نص يحكم علينا بمعامله معينه في ميدان السياسه .. كل هدف الكتاب هو اعلان الله و طريق الخلاص و الحياه و الشركه معه في المسيح بالروح القدس و الحياه بحسب هذه الشركه  .. فقط لا اكثر من ذلك ولا يجب البحث عن اكثر من ذلك


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

اخونا الفاضل المحب يوحنا 



> النص هنا بيتكلم ليس عن الشعب لكن عن الخدام ( العبيد ) ان يعملوا الساده برفق و هيبه كممثلين للمسيح



لا ياعزيزى ليس المقصود هنا بالخدام العبيد , لان الكلمة اليونانى المرادفة لها oiketés و تعنى خدام البيوت و هم أحرار ولكن مازالوا يخدمون فى بيوت أسيادهم .



> اما عن حكام الدول فلا يوجد نص واحد في الكتاب المقدس يقول ان لا نخرج في ثوره ضد الحكام الظالمين و الاشرار و حتي لو ثوره بالرسائل و الكلمات فقط دون الخروج الفعلي



طيب ما رأيك لو قرأنا ما قالة بطرس الرسول فى نفس الاصحاح ؟؟

آية 13:- فاخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من اجل الرب أن كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل.

ودا تفسير القس أنطونيوس فكرى لهذة الاية :

بطرس هنا يشجب ثورة اليهود الغيورين الذين ينادون بأن الطاعة هي للحكام المعينين من قبل الله كملوك إسرائيل القدامى. (انظر المزيد عن هذا الموضوع هنا في موقع الأنبا تكلا في أقسام المقالات و التفاسير الأخرى). ورأى بطرس أنه قد يكون الجالس على كرسي الحكم هو بترتيب بشرى ولكن سلطانه هو من الله ونلاحظ أن بطرس كان يكتب هذا بينما نيرون هو الجالس على العرش. والمعنى علينا أن نطيع الحاكم أو الرئيس حتى وإن لم يكن عادلا فسلطانه هو من الله وكلام بطرس هذا فيه رد على الفتنة التي أثارها اليهود ضد المسيحيين إذ قالوا أن المسيحيين يرفضون الخضوع للإمبراطور والولاة لكون يسوع ملكهم وتعليم بطرس هنا متفق مع ما قاله المسيح نفسه (مت21:22) ومع تعليم بولس (رو1:13-7) + (تى1:3). المسيحية إذًا حب وخضوع وليس عصيان وكبرياء ولكن ما نرفضه من الحكام، هو إجبارنا على إنكار الإيمان بالمسيح.

أحبائى لم اطرح هذا الموضوع بغرض الجدال أو أثبات ان هناك وجهة نظر صحيحة دون اخرى فقط أريد ان نصل للحق و ان نعلنة كاملا بدون خوف او خجل , فقط أريد ان يأخذ من يريد المشاركة فى هذا الموضوع وقتة فى البحث مثلما فعلت ولا داعى للتسرع بالمشاركة دون ان نعطى للموضوع حقة من البحث .
​


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

حتى لا يفهم كلامى خطأ ما أريد أن أقولة ان ليس معنى الخضوع للحكام و السلاطين معناها عدم المطالبة بالحقوق فى حالة وقوع ظلم و جور منهم و لكن هذا لابد ان يكون بطريقة سلمية تماما بعيدة عن العنف و الدماء .​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (16 يناير 2014)

أخى الحبيب
المفروض على الشخص المسيحى أن يكون 
مواطنا صالحا خاضعا لقوانين الدولة .
فيما لا يتعارض مع ايمانه وتعاليم 
الكتاب المقدس .


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يناير 2014)

> لا  ياعزيزى ليس المقصود هنا بالخدام العبيد , لان الكلمة اليونانى المرادفة  لها oiketés و تعنى خدام البيوت و هم أحرار ولكن مازالوا يخدمون فى بيوت  أسيادهم .


تمام , الخدام العبيد .. المهم ان المقصود مش الشعب و لا الحكام 


> والمعنى علينا أن نطيع الحاكم أو الرئيس حتى وإن لم يكن عادلا


الكلام ده يخص الاب انطونيوس فكري وحده و هو تفسيره الخاص .. لا يعني ان الكتاب المقدس قصد هذا المعني 

فيقول د / الان استبز (1)
أما النصيحه ( فأخضعوا..... من اجل الرب ) (( فتشدد )) علي الطابع الاختياري المتعمد لهذا الخضوع  . فالمسيحيون عليهم ان يكونوا ملتزمين بواجبتهم ليس عن اضطرار , بل لانهم اختاروا بكامل حريتهم ان يتصرفوا علي هذا النحو .و الفعل المركب hupotasso  و الذي استُعمل هنا بمعني اخضعوا او ( ضعوا انفسكم تحت ) ربما يرتبط مباشرة من ناحية الفكر بالفعل tasso  و الذي استخدم لوصف الترتيب الالهي في رو13 : 1 . و لان الله و بما له من سلطان قد رتب الحياة البشريه علي هذا النحو فيجب علي المسيحيين ان يسيروا وفق هذا الترتيب الالهي و علي كل ان يؤدي المهمه الموكوله اليه بخضوع تام .
..... فمشيئة الله هي . اولاً : ان يخضع المسيحيون للحكومه المدنيه .
ثانياً : أنهم *بالتزامهم بالسلوك الذي يتماشي مع القانون *يتجنبون من قبل السلطات المدنيه و يكسبون مديحها 

و يقول f.f.bruce  : (2)
إن الطاعه التي يدين بها المسيحيين للدوله ليست مطلقه علي اية حال و لكن هي في الاغلب جزئيه و مشروطه . و يتبع ذلك ان المسيحي يعيش علي الدوام في شد و جذب بين المطالب المتعارضه , *حتي انه في بعض الظروف الخاصه تكون مخالفة اوامر الدوله ليست فقط حقاً بل و واجباً يتحتم علي المسيحيين القيام به *. و لقد ظلت هذه العقيده التقليديه و التعليم الصحيح الذي يسير عليه المسيحيون منذ اعلن الرسل صراحة انه ( *ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس* ) .

فكل المقصود هو الخضوع للقوانين التنظيم العام الذي وضعه حكام الدوله و يسير عليه كل الشعب .. في حالة خروج الحكام عن هذا القانون الذي ارتضي به كل الشعب فمن الطبيعي للمسيحيين كجزء من الشعب ان يعارض الحاكم في الشرور التي يفعلها 
و قد حدث ذلك منذ نهاية القرن الاول الميلادي من اثيناغورث و يوستينوس المدافعين ضد الظلم الواقع علي المسيحيين . و غيرهم الكثير .

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
1 - التفسير المسيحي الحديث للكتاب المقدس . رسالة بطرس الرسول الاولي . ص 101 : 103 
2 - التفسير المسيحي الحديث للكتاب المقدس . الرساله الي روميه . ص 237 , 238


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

> تمام , الخدام العبيد .. المهم ان المقصود مش الشعب و لا الحكام



أخى العزيز هل تقصد ان الكتاب عندما قال "أيها الخدام كونوا خاضعين بكل هيبة للسادة،ليس للصالحين المترفقين فقط،بل للعنفاء أيضًا" 

كان يقصد فقط الخدام فقط و ليس المؤمنين عامة ؟؟! 

بالرغم من انك لو رجعت لتفسير القمص تاردس يعقوب لهذة الاية ستجدة يقول ان المقصود هو المؤمن العادى و ليس الامر خاص بالخدام فقط .

اعتقد ان تفسيرك هذا يصطدم مع ما قالة بولس الرسول انة  " ليس يهودي ولا يوناني. ليس عبد ولا حر. ليس ذكر وأنثى، لأنكم جميعا واحد في المسيح يسوع "

و بالنسبة لهذة الاية :

"اخضعوا لكل ترتيب بشري من أجل الرب.

إن كان للملك فكمن هو فوق الكل" .

ايضا أرجو الرجوع الى تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب لها الذى يقول 



أثار اليهود الفتنة عند الحكام تتلخص في خضوع المسيحيّين للملك يسوع، فلا يخضعون للإمبراطور أو الولاة، عاصين لكل أمر وقانون. وحتى لا يختلط الأمر على المؤمن بين الخضوع للمملكة السماوية والطاعة للرؤساء نجد السيد نفسه يعلن ضرورة الخضوع للنًظم القائمة (مت 22: 21). وهكذا سلك الرسول بولس على نفس المنوال (رو 13: 1-7)، وطلب من تلميذه تيطس أن يُذَكِّر الشعب بالخضوع للرئاسات والسلاطين ويكونوا مستعدين لكل عمل صالح (3: 1).

فالمسيحية جوهرها الحب والخضوع (التواضع) والطاعة، وليس الكبرياء والعصيان لهذا بينما ينصح القديس أغسطينوس[58] شعبه ألا يخافوا من تهديد الولاة لإلزامهم عبادة الأوثان، يقول:

[هل نرفع أنفسنا في كبرياء أم أطلب إليكم أن تزدروا بالسلاطين المرئية؟ لا يكون...! فإن الرسول نفسه يقول "لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة. لأنه ليس سطان إلاَّ من الله. السلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله. حتى أن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله" (رو 13: 1-2)].


ويقول العلامة ترتليان: [لذلك فإنه بخصوص الكرامات الواجبة للملوك والأباطرة، لدينا نص كافٍ أنه يليق بنا أن نكون في تمام الطاعة وذلك كوصية الرسول "أن يخضعوا للرياسات والسلاطين" (تي 3 : 1) ولكن حدود الطاعة في هذا أن نحفظ أنفسنا منعزلين عن عبادة الأوثان. ولنا في هذا أيضًا مثال الثلاثة فتية، الذين مع طاعتهم للملك نبوخذنصر ازدروا بتقديم التكريم لتمثاله فلم يقبلوا العبادة له... وهكذا أيضًا دانيال، كان خاضعًا لداريوس في كل الأمور، ثابتًا في واجبه مادام بعيدًا عن أساس إيمانه (دا 6)[59].]



​


----------



## amgd beshara (16 يناير 2014)

> أخى العزيز هل تقصد ان الكتاب عندما قال "أيها الخدام كونوا خاضعين بكل هيبة للسادة،ليس للصالحين المترفقين فقط،بل للعنفاء أيضًا"
> 
> كان يقصد فقط الخدام فقط و ليس المؤمنين عامة ؟؟!


ما قلته ليس تفسيري الخاص ! 
كما اني لم اقل انه مقصود به الخدام فقط و ليس المؤمنين لكن المقصود العلاقه بين الخادم و السيد في حدود ( البيت . العمل ..... )  و ليس الشعب و الحاكم بصفه عامه . فهذا الامر لم ينظمه الكتاب المقدس غير بوصية ان نخضع للسلاطين بمعني احترام اوامرهم الممثله في القانون العام و ليس احترام اوامرهم في اي شئ يتعارض مع صالح الشعب عامة او الدوله لان هذا ضد وصية ( ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس ) فهذه ليست خاصه بعبادة الاوثان فقط .. فكل ما لا يُرضي الله هو ضد الله و يجب ان اطيع الله ضد هذا الضد .
و كما قلت لك لا توجد وصيه واحده في الكتاب المقدس تأمرنا باطاعة السلاطين و ان كانوا مخطئين ضد الشعب ..


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)

*الحكام العنفاء وموقف المسيحية من الحكام الظلمة بالنصوص والتفاسير*

*الرد
1- قلت ان المسيحية لا تزايد فى البديهيات 
2- لقد بعثت المسيحي فى أوج حركات التحرر الوطنى لشعوب دول حوض البحر المتوسط من ربق الاتحاد الفيدرالى الاجبارى تحت نفوذ الدولة الرومانية العاتية.. بصرف النظر عن نجاح هذه الحركات ام تمكن الدولة الباطشة من قهرها وقمعها.
3- المسيحية عموما ليست حركة سياسية بل هى دعوة إلهية روحية اخلاقية حقوقية مثالية - فان اعتبرها البعض- بحسب زاوية رؤئيته الخاصة اغفلت التحريض على بعض البديهيات السياسية فهذا - لانها اعتبرته -من حيث الاولوية -خارج مجال عملها ومسئؤليتها المباشرة \ وان هناك حركات طبيعية موجوده- فمن نافل القول ان التعرض لموضوع قائم بالفعل والادعاء بنسبته للذات والمزايدة فيه ..تنطع.سمت وتعففت عنه المسيحية.
4- الكتاب المقدس نص صراحة [ واما الظالم فسينال ما ظلم به] [ ليس عند الله اى محاباه] [ عالمين ان سيدكم انتم (بدوركم)هو فى السموات ]
وهنا نلاحظ ان المسيحية المفترى عليها وجهت للسادة في تلك الحقبة  الطاغوتية الطبقية الغبراء -توجيهات جريئة فى وقتٍ طالما نافقت وداهنت الفلسفة الافلاطونية او المرجعيات الدينية لليهودية وانواع واشكال الفلسفات والتوجههات الفكرية لادباء وعلماء ومفكرين - كل هذا موجود فى كتابنا وفى التفاسير عليه بمئات النصوص المتكاملة التى تصمد  فى مقابل الشظية التى يستمسك بها مجادل البديهيات .

5- المنطق الذى يستعمله الزملاء غير المسيحين :
يعنى ويوازى الاستعمال الخاطئ الاتى:
[[[ مادامت الايات تقول احسبوه كل فرح يااخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة \ و\ صابرين فى الضيق ]]]
اذن يكف العلماء والباحثون والصيادلة والاطباء عن البحث العلمى فلا يستخرجون لنا المضادات الحيوية -حتى نبقي فى الامراض ولا يوجدون لنا علاجا للالتهاب الكبدى الوبائي او الفشل الكلوى ولا السرطان لان الكتاب يقول اشكروا فى كل شئ لان هذه هى ارادة الله من جهتكم ===== ولان هذه الامراض بسماح من الله..
والحقيقة ان امثال هذا الهري والفري هو جدل عقيم سقيم يلفظه العاقل.

6+اذ اتجهت المقاومة المشروعة - التى كانت موجوده فى بلدان حوض البحر الابيض -الى العنف والصدام المسلح - عملت المسيحية الدين السمائي: - دين حرركم الابن \ وحرية مجد اولاد الله \ [ دين: انكم انما دعيتم للحرية ايها الاخوة] اتجهت المسيحية وهى الدين الروحانى دين السلام السمائي للنهى عن حماقات الالتحام المسلح بين طبقات المجتمع - هذا كل شئ.
+الا انها لم تنزل عينيها ولو الى لحظة عن مسيحها المصلوب القائم الذى يعد لكنيسته مكان فى ملكوت ابيه الروحى ليأتى ليأخذها إليه لتكون معه كل حين. ورات أنها حريصة الا تغيب هذه الحقيقة عن عينيها ولو لحيظة واحدة.فهذه اولى اولوياتها.

الاخ السائل : سجل إقتباسك من الوحى الالهى كاملا\وسجل اقتباساتك من ذهبي الفم كاملة وفى السياق : please

7- المسيحية قالت ينبغي ان يطاع الله اكثر من الناس سفر اعمال الرسل الاصحاح الرابع \ قالته المسيحية فى اول فجر شروقها وهى جماعات مستضعفة امام الامة اليهودية فى تشكيلاتها ومؤسساتها .

فالله يطاع فى كل ماهو جليل كل ماهو حق كل ماهو عدل كل ماهو عادل ٌ كل ما هو مرضيٌ : ان كان شئ لائق ونافع للبنيان ففى هذا افتكروا ....ليكن كل شئ بلياقه وحسب ترتيب .إنها عقيدة ترتيب الاولويات وتنميق المنطق وترتيب الذهن ....
المسيحية تقول اعكفوا على كل ماهو للبنيان وللسلام \ ولا سلام ولا بنيان الا قائم على العدل وعلى الانصاف وعلى الحق وعلى الحقوق عامها وخاصها وعلى الحريات عامها وخاصها.

مصدر الموضوع مقتبس من نصوص الوحى الالهى المعصوم    :  من هنا 

*   ..​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *تمااااااااااااااااااااام ... الله ينور عليك
> وهو ماقلته ( طالما لا تمس أيمانى )
> فذهبت الترجمة الى دفاعى عن النص الأسلامى
> أشكرك
> *​



*

و لو حتى مست إيمانى 

هو ساعتها هأقدر أعترض أصلا ؟

يعنى أيام المجنون نيرون لما قال المسيحيين حرقوا روما و حكم عليهم حكم الموت سواء بالرمىّ للأسود أو الحرق أحياء أو أو 

حد فيهم نطق و لا إتكلم حتى ؟؟؟

كلهم سمعوا الكلام _ كان من الممكن يتركوا إيمانهم أمام الأسود الجائعة

بالنسبة ليا : الأمر مرررررررررررررررررعب أن أدخل داخل جب أسود و معى أسد واحد أو لبوة واحدة 

لكن لم يعترض أحد 

و لم يعترض المسيحيون أمام ظلم الحكام المسلمين 

لم يعترضوا 

لكن إحنا حاليا : مش عايزين نمر بالل مروا بيه 

أيام كانت سودة بعيد عنك  _ حتى أنى حاليا لا أعرف أصل و فصل المسلم بالوراثة حاليا _ أنهو جد فى عيلته ترك المسيحية ؟ _ و تركها ليه ؟ _ يمكن ما قدرش يتحمل دفع الجزية ؟؟ مثلا _ أو يمكن ما قدرش يتحمل و أنتم صاغرون ديه ؟؟ كانوا بينضربوا على قفاهم 

فبنعترض على الجزية قبل ما تبدأ 

*


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

تفسير الاب متى المسكين لرومية 13 : 1-7 

تفسير مهم و يوضح الامور بتفصيل أكثر 

هنـــــا


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)

ما مدى قانونية اضافة *روابط تحميل *من مواقع او حسابات   اخرى :غير المنتدى.؟؟
رجاء التدقيق قبل التحميل 
عموما الاب متى المسكين -    على حدى- ليس مرجعا  مطلقا على المسيحية ولا لفكر الكنيسة .
مجرد استفهام :هل قرأت مشاركتى جيداً.؟؟


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

> ما مدى قانونية اضافة روابط تحميل من مواقع او حسابات اخرى :غير المنتدى.؟؟
> رجاء التدقيق قبل التحميل



الاستاذ اليكتريك اهلا بك عزيزى 

هل وضع روابط خارجية هنا غير قانونية و فى مواضيع أخرى تكون قانونية ؟!!

لا بأس ان لم تكن واثق فى اللينك يمكنك الرجوع الى التفسير و قراءة هذا الجزء بمعرفتك .

ولكن لا داعى للتلميح انى قد أضع شىء يضر اعضاء المنتدى .



> عموما الاب متى المسكين - على حدى- ليس مرجعا مطلقا على المسيحية ولا لفكر الكنيسة .



عزيزى ولا أنا أعتبرة مرجعا مطلقا و لكنة عالم لاهوتى جليل و تم السماح بوجود مؤلفاتة فى مكتبات الكنائس المسيحية .

ولو راجعت الموضوع لوجدت انى وضعت تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب و القس أنطونيوس فكرى وهذا هو التفسير الثالث ارجو ان ترجع الية قد تجد فية ما يبين اللبس فى الموضوع .




> مجرد استفهام :هل قرأت مشاركتى جيداً.؟؟



بالطبع قرائتة ولكن سامحنى الرد لا يتعرض الى اى نص فى النصوص العديدة الموجودة فى الموضوع كما غفل كل التفاسير التى وضعت , نحتاج ان نكون صرحاء مع أنفسنا و مع أخوتنا فى الردود و ان لا نكتفى بمجرد التلميح او التعرض لنقاط ثانوية لا تمس جوهر الموضوع الاصلى و هذا ما أركز علية فى هذا الموضوع الذى كما ترى أتحاشى جدا فى الرد الاجتهاد الشخصى خصوصا مع وجود نصوصا صريحة و تفاسير الاباء و أشكر حضرتك على تعبك و خدمتك رائعة .

تحياتى العطرة ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)

> الاستاذ اليكتريك اهلا بك عزيزى
> 
> هل وضع روابط خارجية هنا غير قانونية و فى مواضيع أخرى تكون قانونية ؟!!


انا اتكلم عن التحميل من روابط التحميل 
القوانين عند سيادتك ممكن الاطلاع عليها.ماعليك من امر.  


> يمكنك الرجوع الى التفسير و قراءة هذا الجزء بمعرفتك


بامانة ,  هذا الجزء مفتوح الان امامى- (التفسير على شاشة الحاسوب )- الى جوار  النافذة التى احاورك عليها . الان.


> عزيزى ولا أنا أعتبرة مرجعا مطلقا و لكنة عالم لاهوتى جليل و تم السماح بوجود مؤلفاتة فى مكتبات الكنائس المسيحية .


زميلي انا لا اجد فيما قاله اى شئ   يفهم منه شئء مما تقولون ...


> انى وضعت تفسير القمص تادرس يعقوب و القس أنطونيوس فكرى وهذا هو التفسير الثالث ارجو ان ترجع الية قد تجد فية ما يبين اللبس فى الموضوع .


ولا هاته  ايضا اجد فيها ان تستنيم المسيحية  كل الاستنامة \ فى كل زمان وكل مكان للحكام الفاسدين  وللظلم وللاستعمار  \ ولا تشارك قوى التحرر الوطنى ومنظمات المجتمع المدنى قانونيا ودبلوماسيا وسلميا  وحقوقيا 


> كما ترى أتحاشى جدا فى الرد الاجتهاد الشخصى خصوصا مع وجود نصوصا صريحة و تفاسير الاباء و أشكر حضرتك على تعبك و خدمتك رائعة .


اجتهاد شخصى !!!؟؟ ...:...فى البديهيات ..
أنت إذا رجعت للتفاسير : ابونا متى المسكين ابتدا هذا الجزء ان هناك شراح ودارسين استبعدوا   ان يكون بولس كتب هذا  الجزء -وقال الاب الجليل ان هذا الجزء كتب فى ظروف الحروب الطاحنة التى نشبت بين   مجتمع اليهود الذى  لم يعترف ولو الى لحظة  بالدولة الرومانية ...واتخذ العصيان المدنى والمسلح طريقته  ورفض اداء اى ضرائب او جزية مما اثار حفيظة كلستينوس الذى امر بطرد اليهود المقيمين فى العاصمة  الى اخر ماكتبه الاب متى 

انا ارجوك ان تنقل اقتباساتك من النصوص    كاملة   - بامانة  - وشمولية وتكامل - وان تطالع المواضيع كسياق متكامل .
وان تربط الايه التى اخذتها من    رومية 13   ومن بطرس الاولى 2 مع جميع نصوص الكتاب المقدس التى تنقل الصورة كاملة . للمسيحية 
وان تطالع النصوص فى اطار سياقها الانسانى والتاريخى الذى يشرح لماذا خرج هذا النص بهذه الصياغة..


> نحتاج ان نكون صرحاء مع أنفسنا و مع أخوتنا فى الردود و ا*ن لا نكتفى بمجرد التلميح او التعرض لنقاط ثانوية لا تمس جوهر الموضوع الاصلى *



يااااااه  ده  كله  انا ..  ؟؟؟!!!طب ممكن نطالع سويا  صفحة 583   من كتاب الاب متى المسكين الذى يشرح هذا الجزء..
حينما يشير الى قيام معلمنا بولس الرسول نفسه بمراجعة الوالى -الحاكم لما مدوه للسياط وهو المحصن بحكم تمتعه بالمواطنة الرومانية - وكيف ينهاهم عن القيام بثورة -بإسم المسيح *-ثورة دينية !!* 
ثورة كنيسة  بصفتها  الدينية   البحته ومن منطلقات عقائدية دينية بحته .
 ولذا قلت  ان احدى اجابات  الاسئلة موجوده فى هذه الصفحة   583... لذلك اطلب منكم  عند الاقتباس ان يكون   طيف مساحة
الاقتباس شاملة   لا تصييدية .  
شكرا  لك  - لقد تعلمت منك ياااخانا  الحبيب
*تحياتى المعطرة *


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

> انا اتكلم عن التحميل من روابط
> القوانين عند سيادتك ممكن الاطلاع عليها.ماعليك من امر.



قرأت قوانين القسم ولا يوجد ما يمنع وضع روابط خارجية للتحميل أو خلافة .




> زميلي انا لا اجد فيما قاله اى شئ يفهم منه شئء مما تقولون ...



تأكد انك تقرأ فى الجزء الخاص ب الاصحاح 13 الاعداد من 1-7


​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (16 يناير 2014)

> تأكد انك تقرأ فى الجزء الخاص ب الاصحاح 13 الاعداد من 1-7


اطمئنك  انا مسيحى حقيقي  ...
وبصيرتى مفتوحة  واعرف * كيف أقرأ*
*وماذا أقرأ*.
ولا اقرأ لأتصيّيد   قط.
كما لا أقرأ لأقتطع من السياق قط.


----------



## توما (16 يناير 2014)

> اجتهاد شخصى !!!؟؟ ...:...فى البديهيات ..
> أنت إذا رجعت للتفاسير : ابونا متى المسكين ابتدا هذا الجزء ان هناك شراح ودارسين استبعدوا ان يكون بولس كتب هذا الجزء -وقال الاب الجليل ان هذا الجزء كتب فى ظروف الحروب الطاحنة التى نشبت بين مجتمع اليهود الذى لم يعترف ولو الى لحظة بالدولة الرومانية ...واتخذ العصيان المدنى والمسلح طريقته ورفض اداء اى ضرائب او جزية مما اثار حفيظة كلستينوس الذى امر بطرد اليهود المقيمين فى العاصمة الى اخر ماكتبه الاب متى
> 
> انا ارجوك ان تنقل اقتباساتك من النصوص كاملة - بامانة - وشمولية وتكامل - وان تطالع المواضيع كسياق متكامل .
> ...




اولا :ماهى البديهيات و من الذى يحددها ؟!!

ثانيا : قبل وضع تفسير الاب متى انا قراءتة كلة كلمة كلمة و حرف حرف  و أعرف ايضا انة قال فى ص 585 انة اذا كان المسيحيين أقلية و الملك غير مسيحى و ليس عادلا, فواضح ان الامر هنا هو ضيقة وهى تجربة يجب أحتمالها كأنها من يد اللة.

 و فى نفس الوقت فى ص 583 قال مصرح للمسيحيين القيام بأية ثورة وطنية كمواطنيين عاديين مع بنى وطنهم الاخريين وليس بمفردهم باعتبارهم مسيحيين فالمشاركة فى الاصلاح الوطنى السياسى قائمة و لكن ليست على أساس دينى !! 

 وضعت التفسير لعل الامور تتضح أكثر امام الجميع و هذا مايهمنى فى المقام الاول و ليس الانتصار لرأى على حساب الاخر .

سأكتفى بهذا القدر من المشاركات فانا لم يكن هدفى من الموضوع هو وضع دراسة متكاملة عن الامر و لكن كان هدفى طرحة و المناقشة حولة بطريقة هادفة تفيد الجميع ولكن لسبب أو لاخر يتحول الموضوع الى سجال ولا أعرف الداعى لهذا .

على العموم من يريد البحث بتوسع عن هذا الامر هذة هى النصوص التى تتكلم حول الموضوع :

الرسالة الاولى الى تيموثاوس  (2: 1-4 )
الرسالة الى تيطس ( 3 : 1و2 )
الرسالة الى رومية (13 : 1-7 )
رسالة بطرس الاولى (2 :13 -21 )

بالطبع الجميع يعرف كيف يحصل على التفاسير .

ارجو من الجميع ان يسامحنى ان كنت اخطأت لاحد بقصد أو دون قصد  .

تحياتى للجميع 

​


----------



## توما (21 يناير 2014)

سلام المسيح 

هذة المشاركة أكتبها لتوضيح رأى الاب متى المسكين بشىء أكثر تفصيلا حتى لا يتشتت القارىء , هذا الرأى سبق و كتبت عنة فى هذة المشاركة ولكن بطريقة مختصرة #19

لمن يريد أن يقرا التفسير كاملا سبق وضعة فى المشاركة #13

أولا رأية بخصوص القيام بثورة و ما هى شروط هذة الثورة ؟؟






ثانيا كيف يتصرف المسيحيين فى حال كانوا فى بلد مسيحى و شعب مسيحى ؟؟ و كيف يتصرفوا لو كانوا أقلية و الملك غير مسيحيا و ليس عادلا ؟؟






نسيت فقط ان أوضح انى شخصيا أميل بشكل عام الى رأى الاب متى المسكين فى هذا الموضوع , بشرط بالطبع ان تكون الثورة شعبية و سلمية دون عنف أو أراقة دماء .

المرجع : تفسير سفر رومية للاب متى المسكين - الاصحاح 13 :1-7

تحياتى للجميع 

​


----------



## Cristo Cristo (30 مايو 2014)

(1بط 2 : 15-21) تتحدث عن الخضوع ليس الطاعة و الخضوع هو موقف إيجابـي متـزن بين موقفين متناقضين هما التمرد والخنوع .. التمرد هو الثورة على السلطة، وعدم قبول أوامرها، وعدم طاعتها. ويصدر التمرد عن قلب متكبر، وذات عنيدة، وإرادة عاصية، ونفس شريرة، كما يقول الكتاب "الشرير إنما يطلب التمرد فيطلق عليه رسول قاسى" (أم11:17) الخنوع هو الامتـثال والاستسلام في مذلة لاستجداء رضى الناس وخاصة أصحاب السلطة بأية وسيلة ولو على حساب المبادئ والقيم ووصايا الرب ... فمش معنى الخضوع اننى اطيع و خلاص وبرضو مش معناه اننى اثور لكن الخضوع هو موقف متزن بين التمرد و النخوع .. ربنا لما وصانا ان نطيع الوالدين قالنا " اطيعوا الوالدين فى الرب " و يوحنا ذهبى الفم بيقول " إن كان الأب أمميًا أو هرطوقيًا يلزمنا ألاَّ نطيعه (فيما يخالف الرب) إذ هو لا يأمر "في الرب " فان كان الوالدين لا نطيعهم الا فيما لا يخالف وصايا الرب فما بالك بالحكومات و الحاكمين ؟ .. فيه مواقف يكون واجب على المسيحى عدم طاعة الاوامر لكن فى نفس الوقت لا يقوم بتمرد وفوضى


----------

